# Rescued a Rainbow Lorikeet



## mook jong man (Oct 12, 2011)

While out walking my dogs I came across a beautiful Rainbow Lorikeet on the road  that must have been hit by a car , the poor little bugger was in a very bad way but still alive.

I'd often seen large flocks of them flying around near our place as well as Cockatoo's and Galah's , I was able to grab him up off the road and carry him in my hands the rest of the way to my place , in his panic he clawed the crap out of my hands and bit a few fingers.

Anyway to cut a long story short he stayed at our place overnight and I got him to the vet the next day where they said he just had concussion and would be up and flying the wild blue yonder in no time.

But I just have to say to the arsehole that hit him in their car and didn't stop , you can go and get ****ed,  and the people that just walked past and left him flapping around on the road where he was almost going to get run over a second time , **** you too.

I didn't take any pictures of him/her , but this is what they look like , a very beautiful bird.

One day he might be flying around with his mates and he'll say "See that little ugly bald bloke down there , that's the one that saved me".


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done you! They are so pretty, I have a photo of me with some taken at an aviary here. They are very cheeky birds too and seem quite bright.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2011)

Good on you mate! Bloody well done!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good job!  I have always sort of been a sucker for natures little beings in distress.  Somebody has to.


----------



## NSRTKD (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job!!! Remember that Lorikeets, unlike cockatoos and other parrots, need nectar and soft fruits/vegetables, not just seed/pellets! Apple juice will suffice until you can get some: http://www.rainbowlanding.com/about.htm  or check the pet store.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2011)

I rang up the vets the other day and apparently he wasn't in as good shape as they first thought he was , after they put him under anasthetic to examine him properly he passed away shortly after.

The thing that pisses me off is that if I never rang up asking about him I would never have known , because it seems like they were never going to give me a call and tell me what happened.

All I know is he seemed to be alright before I took him to the vets , he was sitting up and drinking water ok in the morning and then he goes to the vets and ends up dead.


----------



## NSRTKD (Oct 17, 2011)

The thing with these fragile, beautiful creatures is that birds have such delicate bone structures and so little blood in their bodies. The concussion could have smothered his brain too quickly for the vets to notice it happening. A slender bone may have fractured and pierced an organ.

I'm sorry they didn't call you, but they probably treated the bird as a "stray" animal rather than a cared about rescued bird.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> The thing with these fragile, beautiful creatures is that birds have such delicate bone structures and so little blood in their bodies. The concussion could have smothered his brain too quickly for the vets to notice it happening. A slender bone may have fractured and pierced an organ.
> 
> I'm sorry they didn't call you, but they probably treated the bird as a "stray" animal rather than a cared about rescued bird.



Yeah I know , It's just that I really believed he was going to be ok and it was a bit of a shock when I found out he didn't make it.

I'm just hoping that they didn't put him to sleep on purpose because I told them if there is any problem getting a carer to look after him or if he is crippled and can't fly then we will get a permit and look after him.
Just would have thought that they would have given me a call thats all.


----------

